# From Fat A$$ to Present Day



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

I did post in the Newbie bit but thought id better post a Proper Thread i n here:

Well its been around 16 Months i have been beasting it at the gym.

But only really Properly dedicated myself the last 6 months.

I have lost the weight i wanted to loose but have becam so hooked, i plan to stick at it and i now train harder than ever and hope to take to stage or two in a couple of years time.

I train 4/5 days per week and i pretty much have my diet nailed and good Training Plan ( i have freinds that compete).

I have went from 18 stone 4lbs in Jan 07 to 14stone 12 lbs (15/9/08) with alot more improvement still to come.

I have set myself on the Bodbuilding Comps idea and i now Eat/Train/Sleep like one albeit im 100% Natual at the Mo.

The last 6 months have been Hard trying to loose the weight but still keep good size and not look like a Gimp but its taking shape.

Im aiming for more Progress pics next month to show full extent of how i have got on.

exuse the Pics the Jan 07 is Grim lol










FEB 08










MAY08










AUG08










and the Rear










No Pics as such since Aug im saving them for and End of Year Show Off lol or so i hope

Thanks for Reading

Brad


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

fukin awesome work there mate.. well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice work that man.

Well done, and keep up the good work!

:thumb:


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

That is truely fantastic progress mate. You deserve to be proud!!!!!

keep up the hard work mate.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys, I never in my life thought i would enjoy something as much, Gym nights cant come quick enough and never fail to enjoy them.

I have a few freinds that have been on stage before and help me along and its forums like these that have gave me adivce and motivation.

Wish i had done it years ago instead of Beer and Chips lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

awesome progress mate:thumb: I'll look forward to the end of year pics well done


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

very impressive!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Awesome transformation mate, good work keep at it!


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Excellent progress mate

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow mate im impressed


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

just brilliant!

keep up the good work!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Unbelievable progress mate well done :beer:

Lill x


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys, Its Kind words that these that will drive me further and further.

so much so i got up at bloody 5.30am 2day and Burst my ass with some Cardio before work lol and even loved that, then i went back at 7pm for my Back and Bi's Sesh

Brad


----------



## cypsup (Aug 3, 2008)

Bradz said:


> Thanks Guys, Its Kind words that these that will drive me further and further.
> 
> so much so i got up at bloody 5.30am 2day and Burst my ass with some Cardio before work lol and even loved that, then i went back at 7pm for my Back and Bi's Sesh
> 
> Brad


you should be proud mate youve done a great job

fvcking very well done:thumbup1:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

AM Unfuelled cardio is the way dude!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheers Guys.

Yea the Cardio was a Killer but i did feel bloody Good driving to work


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Excellent well done mate. :thumb:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Well Guys im still at it and just pretty Much started my Strict 8 week Diet, before i start my first Cycle 

This diet will see me up until Dec.

Some Nov Prog Pics.

Sitting at around 14 stone 13lbs and Keeping Good mass and still shifting the fat.

Arms are 16 3/4" and Waist is 32/34" Just now.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Mate what a transformation:thumb: You are in some nick now!!! Whats your diet etc? :beer:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Quality mate. Found that post quite inspirational :thumbup1:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

wow....shocking transformation...bloody well done!!!

now you should be in the magazines....before,during and after...the real real...you deserve a prize,shows your determination and focus for something...a real inspiration to any chaps out there that think its impossible!!!!

you gotta be real proud of yourself...stay hungry ...keep hammering out those weights man...keep progressing!!!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Mega Thanks Guys, Its Posts/thanks like these that keep me going and i enjoy it more by the day.

Ill post up my diet in a min.

But i never forget every day is a Learning Day.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Good work Bradz, very nice transformation

Nice tats as well


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Bradz said:


> Mega Thanks Guys, Its Posts/thanks like these that keep me going and i enjoy it more by the day.
> 
> Ill post up my diet in a min.
> 
> But i never forget every day is a Learning Day.


Good one mate:thumb:


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

We need a little slow clap smiley on here for things like this.

Well done mate. Fantastic achievement. :thumb:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys.

Here is my Current diet, it may not be perfect but it works very well for me.

During the day I drink around 2-3 Litres of water as well as the below

7.30 breakfast:

Porridge: 50g oats + skimmed milk

Large Scoop of Whey Protein

200ml SKIMMED milk or Water

10.00am:

125g chicken breast

Oat Cake

Fruit

Mug green tea

Daily Vitamin Tablet

1 Super Omega 3

12.30:

180g tuna or chicken breast

30g wholemeal pasta or basmati rice

Large mixed salad

Mug green tea

15.00

100g chicken breast

2 oatcakes

Fruit

Mug green tea

1 super omega 3

Evening meal.5pm

150g lean red meat or 150-200g of Chicken

40g wholemeal pasta or 40g basmati rice or 2-3 small boiled new potatoes

1 super omega 3

60 Mins Pre-Workout:

Creatine CEE, 6 Tablets

45 mins pre-workout

20g whey protein powder in water 50g of RAW Oats and 3 Amino Acids

25 mins pre-workout

NOX PUMP or 500ml Energy Drink (160mg caffeine )

7pm weight training

Immediately post workout:

40g whey protein powder + 5g glutamine in water. Dextrose and 3 Amino Acids

60 mins later Large Chicken on Pita

22.30 Bed Time Protein Shake and Cottage Cheese

Training Wise:

Current idea on what i train on what days

Monday: Chest and Bi

Tues: Rest day

Wed: Back and Tri

Thur:Killer Leg Sesh

Fri:Shoulders and Abs

Sat:Cardio


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Cheers man, much appreciated :beer:


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes AM cardio feels great when your driving to work afterwards ,its just when it gets to about 2 in the afternoon later that day and you feel poop! knowing you have to go back in the evening for more! :lol: ....really amazing transformation there fella you should be really proud :thumbup1: and it shows other people out there who give in to easy on the healthy eating and training lifestyle that a top physique can be achieved with some focus determination and hard graft..............hats off to ya! :thumb:


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Brad are you doing cardio every morning? Are you going to gym or road running?


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well done mate, thats superb going.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

I try and do it in the Morning but with work it can be Hard, if i have any energy left i do 20mins after my Weights at Night.

After Dec i Plan too no matter what make the time and Make Next year one to remember lol


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Bradz said:


> I try and do it in the Morning but with work it can be Hard, if i have any energy left i do 20mins after my Weights at Night.
> 
> After Dec i Plan too no matter what make the time and Make Next year one to remember lol


Go for it mate, if this is what you've done in only 6 months then next year will be great for you. Best of luck m8 :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheers mate.

Long may in Continue.

Hopefully ill have some Good Pics/Progress by jan


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Well done, I hope to make a transformation thread in the future... lol


----------



## Scud (Oct 6, 2008)

Massive improvement there m8..... Well done


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

SHAROOTS said:


> Go for it mate, if this is what you've done in only 6 months then next year will be great for you. Best of luck m8 :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


 :confused1: :confused1: 6 months, thought it was nearer 2 years (Jan 2007) :thumbup1:


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

well done mate


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

you look scary as **** now mate haha, real good progress. Did your tattoos stretch at all as your arms got bigger?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

more progress well done mate you should be proud


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Great progress, keep it up mate


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

well done mate


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome. Cant believe how much that belly has shrunk!!!


----------



## Code13 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow what a transformation!!! I have been doing AM cardio now for about month and the fat just melts off. Going to up it to two cardio sessions from next week.

Again, well done and good luck with your future goals!!!!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Mega Thanks Guys.

Im doing so well its a joke just now.

but everytime i even think about not going to the gym (which is hardler ever lol) I just think about how far ive came and people comments on here and im out the door like a shot and straight to the Gym.

I just just bloody wish i did this years ago.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Im still Hard at it and GOD i just Cant stop. Every corner i Turn i seem to get better which makes me chuffed to bits.

Been Busting my ass the last 4 week and been eating for Mass ( i was dying for some Bigger meals) and its payed off, Im still shedding the weight and Seem to be adding some nice quality Mass too, albiet slowly but is working.

On Leg day i was Doing a Leg Press of 400kg for 8 Reps which is alot for me as ive only being doing Legs a few months but Hell i never miss a Leg workout Now.

A Few guys in the Gym also made comments about me being a jammy git with Freak Like Calfs, after looking ive now sussed i was Blessed lol

More Pics Soon Guys


----------



## N*E*R*D (Oct 13, 2008)

Awesome. Congrats keep up the good work.


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Great work mate welldone for your hard work this time next year you will be ripped.


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Awsome mate... What a transformation...


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheers Guys

Here is 2 leg pics,They aint the Best Pics and my legs aint the Best either but what the hell These pics are a good starting point and i can look Back at them.

A Tad Hairy lol but i plan to shave them to show how they get on better.










And Calf pic


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

You were born to body build mate.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Mate

Here is another Calf pic lol, I get the feeling ill be enjoying Calf Training from now on.


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Calfs are a gift mate you either have them or you dont and you definatly have the gift.Awesome.

Im not saying you havnt worked hard for these if you know what i mean.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Yea i hear you mate.

Ive trained them for last 4 Months or so with rest of Legs, But didnt pay much attention as i was looking at the overal picture of which i still am


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

I cant wait to see more pics of you in 3 months mate.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Great job mate! :thumb:


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Spot on that mate keep up the good work!


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Great transformation mate! From jan 07 - july 07 is un-real.

Have you always used that diet or has it changed much over the last year?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Excellent work! And those calves are fab! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Impressive progress....keep up the good work!! :thumb:

Lou


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Looking great mate. Amazing progress, that belly just disappeared!! you'll be on stage in no time:thumbup1:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Just wowo 

Well done mate.

Whats your leg day looking like?


----------



## Deadly SyN (Dec 5, 2008)

Great progress!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys for the Great Comments.

I love Leg Days

My current Leg workout is:

Leg Press. 2 Warm up Set and 2 Working sets of min 12 Reps but this goes onto Failure and always wipes me out but i love it.

Leg Extensions. 3 Working Sets

Squats. 1 Warm up and 3 Working Sets

Reverse extensions 2 Warm up and 2 Working Sets.

Seated Calf Raises 2 Warm up and 2 Working Sets

Donkey Calf Raises 4 Working Sets.

Then its off to lie Down lol


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

thats an absolutely brilliant transition...you are a true inspiration...and look bloody good,to how you looked before...be proud of your achievements bro...you continue like that your gonna be even more bigger n ripped no end!!!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Ant, where possible i try and motivate those around me, as if i can do it so can others with the right help.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

fair play mate, decent transformation. What were you doing for AM cardio?

I need to drop some BF% so will prob do some am cardio. I just dont know how much to do!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Where possible i do 25 mins on the Treadmilll at an Incline at a Moderate Pace, same staright after my Evening Workout.


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

thats outstanding progress there bloody hell!


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Bradz you should be proud of yourself mate weldone.


----------



## ollieboi (Dec 10, 2008)

go the f**k on mate

i wish had tha lol


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the Comments Guys


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Can I just say, like others have, that as a total beginner your progress pics are a massive inspiration. Just to see those date-stamped pics shows that it IS possible. It can get demotivating looking at pics of Arnie etc, because it just seems totally unattainable. Keep us posted!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Didn't realise you had these pics on here as well mate...

Like I said before, amazing change especially in the timeframe - you deserve to be proud of yourself :thumbup1:

Keep letting wee lou kick yer ass in the gym, and who knows where you'll end up


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

How's it going Bradz ? Must be due an update !


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheers Guys and Gals.

Doing Super well, Managed to Get Past Xmas and back to am Cardio 2day, i Lost 1lb over xmas so super chuffed.

Ill get some New Pics this Week as only one i have is a Few weeks old and its Crap.

Brad


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

lost weight over xmas?

something wrong there.....


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> lost weight over xmas?
> 
> something wrong there.....


Even i was Shocked, I ate so much it was a joke even a scary amount of Chocolate, but the following day i did my cardio and diet is back on Track.

Losing 1lb made my bloody year,i thought it would be far far worse


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hmmm nah you obviously never ate enough....


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

amazin work mate keep it up


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

very impressive mate well done


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Tried to get some Pics 2nite but Bloody Camera had a Duff Battery.

Managed to get one though. Not the Best but Starting to look alot Leaner around my face now (another chin gone lol)

Arms Dont look Great in This pic but checked them again 2nite and still a tad under 17" which im happy with (im still gear free  )

Big Plans for jan


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

14 Days into my Keto diet and down 7lbs, Loving it and cant believe how much im leaning out.

Im going to Love this year.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Just found this thread and just want to say a big well done mate you are an inspiration to many i am sure, give yourself a pat on the back:thumb:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys.

I cant wait to get even more stuck in (if its possible lol) and Make this year one to remember.

Hopefully after this diet ill get straight onto a Bulk then Cut after that and fingers crossed to some sort of first timer comp by the end of the year


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Brilliant work mate, what a fantastic transformation!!! well done


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Looking good mate, nice tatts too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

out-fcuking-standing mate.


----------



## meghwar (Jan 12, 2009)

You should be proud mate, excellent transformation. With dedication everything is possible.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.

As for AAS, that is route i plan to take as soon as im happy with weight loss i will get cracking with that.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Amazing Bradz, absolutely incredible! Keep it up! Oh and get them elbows higher (your arms will look bigger if you raise your elbows higher than your shoulder joints whilst trying to keep your shoulder girdle down [don't bunch your shoulders up])!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Oi oi oi Bradderz!!

I saw your transformation 1st hand but how you look now has become the 'normal' Bradley. I'd forgotten where you'd started off from.

Well done me ole mucka!! HaaHaa!! :thumb:

See its all my chanting in the gym that spurs you on eh....!

Bigger than BAM, bigger than BAM!! Grrrrr!!

HaaHaa!! :lol:

Maybe we should get your idol Moby with his freakishly built 'UNIT' to post his journal too!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Why thank You Miss Wee Bam (aka The unit)

Moby needs a Journal on here lol

(ps) Im far bigger than BAM


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

well done...keep it go


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Bradz said:


> (ps) Im far bigger than BAM


Nay chance! You WISH your guns were as big as my weepons!

Just kidding!!  

Now mind don't point that bloody camera at me in the gym!

Who am I kidding....! You only see yourself when you're infront of a mirror!!

...... Call him Mr Raider, call him Mr Wrong, call him Mr VAIN......!!!


----------



## fatmat (Apr 20, 2008)

yet another source of inspiration for me bradz, now i really better had get the bod im after! haha. amazing progress dude.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

fatmat said:


> yet another source of inspiration for me bradz, now i really better had get the bod im after! haha. amazing progress dude.


Thanks Mate :thumb:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

OK Small update with a poor pic but more pics coming Very Soon and Better Quality.

11 weeks out from Nabba Scotland First Timers.The Hard work has started.


----------



## dubzy (Aug 29, 2008)

You must be very proud of your achievements mate. Thats one big transformation, you look like a completly different person. Big well done:beer:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i read your thread when you first posted it...damn bro...you have come a hell of a long way and looking good!!!

keep hanging in there with the diet and training...good things are coming your way...!!!


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

I've just found this thread, you have come such along way.

Everyones said it but it really is inspirational mate.

I hope your happy with what you have accomplished


----------



## Andypandy999 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great Thread mate/.....

Your an inspiration to me thats for sure as i hav e only been training again for about 2 weeks after 2 years of training and 6 years of my diet..just makes it show that if i stick to my diet the results will come in the end.......

Alot of hard work to come though,

Andy


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

oi oi Bradderz.....

Hows the diet coming on?


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Apart from being the most moddy guy alive and having the flu im still plodding on.

I aint had no updates in a while as im being a secret squirrel 

Ill put some up 2nite after posing practice though 

below is a few weeks ago and i feel im doing crazy well since then and changing so so much.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

well done bud you look like a differnt person :thumb:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Mate

2days Update.

8 weeks oout from nabba first timers


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking good bud, them legs are looking great!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice Bradders, good legs and arms.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Great work mate .. Just a quick Question what was your workout like at the beggining i.e upper and lower body spilts or 4 day splits just wondering mate hope i can achieve this.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok i am Back.

After not making Nabba this year as plain and simple i just wasnt ready and my head being upmy **** (full story here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/75878-when-things-get-too-much-my-story.html )

My Dedication is through the roof again,It has been VERY Good last 2 years but i did take it alot easier last 6 months ( i needed too) and only trained 4 days a week.

Im now back training 6 days per week and doing alot of morning cardio too.

I Am well ahead of the game compared to what i was at the start of this year and still gaining bloody good size while keeping the bodyfat low.

My Motivation is unreal just now and no matter what i beast it twice a day at the gym Mon-Sat and still LOVE it.

Come Jan the diet will begin on the run up to the first comp in April.

I CANT WAIT 

For last last 6 months i even refused to take a progress pic as Not making Nabba mentaly fried my head BUT im now in a better place and after looking at todays pic i took, I actually feel and know i CAN do it this time.

Recent Pic and still loads more gains to come but for those that saw my previous posts will notice some good changes and alot more shape


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

brill progress mate, hows the training and diet comming on?


----------



## chips53 (Jan 6, 2010)

great progress!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheers Guys, Training and Diet is better than i can ever explain.

Motivation just now coudnt get any better.

If anything i am well ahead of the Game this time and want to try and keep it that way.

Problem last time round was i couldnt shift the bodyfat fast enough (not enough cardio)

This time round I am loving cardio and 40mins in the morning i actually enjoy.

The Last 3 weeks ive noticed HUGE Differences in myself and so much people are mentioning it too.

Im carrying alot more size than i was last year so hopefully i should keep a decent size when the bodyfat starts to drop.

At the moment im loosing a steady 3lbs Per week.

Bloody Hard work, but right now There is Nothing else more i want than Standing on that Stage.

Ive had my ups and downs but if i can make it on Stage in March, i will be so Happy.

15 Weeks is a long way away so i expect ALOT of changes.

Diet has just begun so pretty Fat in these pics lol

Pics are poor but you get the idea, Posing is going to be an ever bigger challenge and needs alot of work.










Legs seems be doing ok










Calfs are coming on pretty good










Brad


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

*Yo!*

*
*

*
Journal FlyBy!!!! *


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for Bumming, I mean Bumping my Topic 

New one is Here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/85077-bradley-road-nabba-scotland-2010-a.html


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bradz said:


> Thanks for Bumming, I mean Bumping my Topic
> 
> New one is Here:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/85077-bradley-road-nabba-scotland-2010-a.html


FFS you're confusing me... 

Off to look.... :thumbup1:


----------

